# What is your sexual orientation?



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

This post is not meant to offend anyone. You are not required to vote in this poll.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

bisexual. I don't discriminate based on gender.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

um.... shouldn't this be on the Kinsey scale?


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

not enough choices.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

There is no asexual option, so I could not vote.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the ladies, know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Hallucinating Zebra said:


> Damnit ninja'd


:b


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

autosexual


----------



## Wallflower81 (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't think you can put something like sexuality on a simple poll. There's far too many categories and varying degrees within each category. Like for myself, I'm straight ... except for those rare times when drunk & make out with female friends. But if for some reason I happen to fall in love or become attracted to a certain woman, I'm not going to rule that out just because I've been attracted to men all my life. But I wouldn't classify myself as bi-sexual either ... so ...


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Check it, I'm so straight I eat my hotdogs from the side!

Gotta eat it like corn, guys. Eat it like corn.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

straight for now.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm straight.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I like female features.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Nightlight said:


> There is no asexual option, so I could not vote.


Still falls under straight.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Wallflower81 said:


> I don't think you can put something like sexuality on a simple poll. There's far too many categories and varying degrees within each category.


It's good.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

successful said:


> Still falls under straight.


Nope.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Bisexual. :yes



David777 said:


> Check it, I'm so straight I eat my hotdogs from the side!
> 
> Gotta eat it like corn, guys. Eat it like corn.


So that's kind of like eating smegma?


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

LainToWired said:


> Bisexual. :yes
> 
> So that's kind of like eating smegma?


Smegma?

Oh, you mean this guy, right?










I don't quite understand why someone would want to eat smegma, but I guess it's alright. I mean he is a bad guy after all.

But what immediately enters my mind is: how would you prepare him?

Let's say that you were somehow able to slice a piece off, the only real option to cooking would be boiling. But then I imagine that'd be like trying to cook a pot within a pot...


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

David777 said:


> Smegma?
> 
> Oh, you mean this guy, right?
> 
> ...


:clapMegaman X. Makes me smile.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't like gay and bisexual being lumped together.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Why?


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

panic bomb said:


> Why?


Who?


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

AnxiousA said:


> I don't like gay and bisexual being lumped together.


^


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

panic bomb said:


> ^


I just feel that bisexuals and homosexuals do have substantial differences - I don't relate to homosexuals, and I'm sure a lot of them don't relate to me. Feels a bit like saying are you White, or Other, when really, the others don't all have that much in common, other than not being White.


----------



## Organism (Jul 21, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> autosexual


lol :teeth


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Organism said:


> lol :teeth


why is this funny?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Im straight but I voted for Bisexual/Homosexual mainly for the bisexual part since im not really bothered if someone is gay or straight.


----------



## Organism (Jul 21, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> why is this funny?


Sorry, I didn't know if you were joking or not. Wasn't aware autosexuality was a thing. :um


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Organism said:


> Sorry, I didn't know if you were joking or not. Wasn't aware autosexuality was a thing. :um


lol, okay, I was joking, just wanted to see if anybody even knew what that was, I'm straight


----------



## Organism (Jul 21, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> lol, okay, I was joking, just wanted to see if anybody even knew what that was, I'm straight


Omg phew! lmao


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i will let my first romance dictate my orientation. i am undecided at the moment.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Where's the "confused" option? Or "curious?" Because I am currently either confused, curious or both. I really don't know (which I guess makesme confused XD)


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

AnxiousA said:


> I just feel that bisexuals and homosexuals do have substantial differences - I don't relate to homosexuals, and I'm sure a lot of them don't relate to me. Feels a bit like saying are you White, or Other, when really, the others don't all have that much in common, other than not being White.


True. I never liked GLBT being lumped together. Especially the T.. apples and oranges. If a transgender male who considers themself female and only likes guys does that make her gay? 

You're right tho us bisexuals are equally straight and gay.

Also don't understand people being confused. I've never been confused. Was in denial for some time.. never confused.


----------



## Wallflower81 (Dec 21, 2011)

panic bomb said:


> Also don't understand people being confused. I've never been confused. Was in denial for some time.. never confused.


I think that for the majority of people they pretty much know from birth which sex they are attracted to. But then you have the small percentage of people who are attracted to both but aren't quite sure if they are truly attracted to both sexes or if it's more of a "I'm curious" type thing. Like, "Maybe I like guys, maybe I like girls. Guess I'll have to try both to really know" but they may realize after trying that they really aren't bisexual or straight or gay. Then you have those, like myself, who can be straight but can see themselves falling for a girl if presented with the perfect personality that I'm attracted to. So I can totally see where confusion can play a huge part in sexuality.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

1 on the Kinsey scale.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Wallflower81 said:


> I think that for the majority of people they pretty much know from birth which sex they are attracted to. But then you have the small percentage of people who are attracted to both but aren't quite sure if they are truly attracted to both sexes or if it's more of a "I'm curious" type thing. Like, "Maybe I like guys, maybe I like girls. Guess I'll have to try both to really know" but they may realize after trying that they really aren't bisexual or straight or gay. Then you have those, like myself, who can be straight but can see themselves falling for a girl if presented with the perfect personality that I'm attracted to. So I can totally see where confusion can play a huge part in sexuality.


Hmm interesting. That reminds me of an old phrase i used to say to mock homophobes "I'm straight until I'm gay"

It's classic seeing former homophobes come out as gay. Especially priests and pastors like that ted haggard i think his name was? heelarious.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

panic bomb said:


> :clapMegaman X. Makes me smile.


Yeah, Megaman X was too awesome!!!

Though I highly doubt many people understood the joke I was trying to make. :b


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol I thought it was a clever play on words.


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

I guess I'm bi-curious. Mainly I'm straight, but I can relate to gay people and appreciate men's beauty, personalities, etc. Never been in a homosexual relationship, but I'm not freaked out by the thought, - if someone's personality is great, that's all what matters. In fact, I have several acquaintances I wouldn't mind having a romantic relationship with, lol


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd say straight, but i'm probably Asexual.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm straight.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm straight, though sometimes I wish I was attracted to women because I've known so many nice ones and maybe then I could just give up on men (lol), but nope, I like the menz.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Lopsided.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm as straight as a roundabout


----------

